# Siggraph 2018!



## GHQRyan (Aug 15, 2018)

Are you guys watching Siggraph 2018 this afternoon? Our live stream segment from @GameDevHQ will demonstrate the ease of use in C4D for the art pipeline in game development. Come check out the many guests at http://www.c4dlive.com/. Our segment is at 3:30 PST, today!
---
Why Cinema 4D for Game art? C4D as an individual tool covers Sculpting, Painting, Rig + Weight, UV, and the ability to cross VFX work into game development all in one easy to use platform. (If you didn't know, you can try the program on a free trial basis here: ( https://www.maxon.net/en-us/try/demo-download/ )


----------

